# shrimp fra diavolo ala CI pan



## Steve H (Apr 3, 2020)

Shrimp Fra diavolo is a favorite dish of mine. And I usually start from scratch with this. But since I get home at 7:00PM or a touch later. I had to improvise on the build.








24oz of a spicy base sauce. The Priano  spicy red pepper sauce is actually a pretty darn good base sauce.
Small can of sliced mushrooms.
1/2 pound large cooked shrimp.
Kalamata olives. More on that in a minute.
1/2 tsp red pepper flakes.
1/ tsp pepper.
1/2 pound cooked and drained spaghetti.

Heat up the sauce with the red and black pepper you want to see a little steam coming from the sauce. Do not boil. Then add the shrimp and olives. If you never had Kalamata olives before.I advice care when using them. I add blindly until I get the ratio where I want it. Probably 5 or so TBS Whatever brine is on the spoon is added as well.
They are salty with their brine. And are stronger tasting then normal olives. Much more so then black olives.
I love how they add complexity to a sauce with their unique flavor and texture. For me. I prefer them whole in the sauce. I like the punch when you get one
in the fork of spaghetti.
Continue warming the sauce until the shrimp have warmed up some. You are not trying to cook anything in the pot. Just warming and melding the flavors.
Do this for about 10 minutes.
Now to build.







Add 1/2 of the sauce to bottom of pan. This is a 10" enamel coated CI pan.







Add the spaghetti.






Add remaining sauce. I didn't take a picture of adding the cheese. I used a healthy dose of finely shredded cheese blend that has Monterey jack, cheddar, Queso quesadilla, and Asadero cheeses.







Put in oven at 350 for 15 minutes Then on broil until cheese is nicely melted. No money shot. I chowed right out of the pan with crusty bread. And there is left over for lunch.
This came out absolutely fantastic!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 3, 2020)

Nice meal there Steve sure could down some of that.

In you directions why do you drain your   sauce?

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Apr 3, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice meal there Steve sure could down some of that.
> 
> In you directions why do you drain your   sauce?
> 
> Warren



Sorry, typo. I meant drain the noodles!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 3, 2020)

That's what I thought just wanted to point it out to you.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 3, 2020)

That looks awesome Steve! I would happily chow down on that bowl. Looks delicious.


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 3, 2020)

Looks good Steve ! Im a big fan of kalamata olives! I like to add them to pizza as well as pastas.


----------



## xray (Apr 3, 2020)

Shrimp fra diavolo is an all time favorite of mine too! Your recipe is different than the one I have used...but yours sounds delicious! I’m gonna need to make this soon.

Like!


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 3, 2020)

Fine looking piece of work there Steve, Like! I'm thinking shrimp are going to be one of the more popular proteins when my little CI pans come into use. RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 3, 2020)

That is one nice looking meal Steve!

I will have to add this to my have to try list

LIKE!

John


----------



## JCAP (Apr 3, 2020)

Fra diavolo is my ultimate pasta experience. This looks great!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 3, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice meal there Steve sure could down some of that.
> 
> In you directions why do you drain your   sauce?
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 3, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That looks awesome Steve! I would happily chow down on that bowl. Looks delicious.


Thank you!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 3, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Looks good Steve ! Im a big fan of kalamata olives! I like to add them to pizza as well as pastas.


Thanks Travis! These olives are also a favorite of mine on pizza as well.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 3, 2020)

xray said:


> Shrimp fra diavolo is an all time favorite of mine too! Your recipe is different than the one I have used...but yours sounds delicious! I’m gonna need to make this soon.
> 
> Like!



Thanks! My regular recipe is different as well. This was just a quick meal.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 3, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Fine looking piece of work there Steve, Like! I'm thinking shrimp are going to be one of the more popular proteins when my little CI pans come into use. RAY


Thanks Ray!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 3, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> That is one nice looking meal Steve!
> 
> I will have to add this to my have to try list
> 
> ...


Thanks John! This was is much quicker then from scratch.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 3, 2020)

JCAP said:


> Fra diavolo is my ultimate pasta experience. This looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## tropics (Apr 3, 2020)

" 1/2 tsp red pepper flakes. "
I really expected to see Reaper Flakes in this LOL Likes
It does sound like it would be great with the sauce I made yesterday it is loaded with shrooms
Nice job Likes
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Apr 3, 2020)

tropics said:


> " 1/2 tsp red pepper flakes. "
> I really expected to see Reaper Flakes in this LOL Likes
> It does sound like it would be great with the sauce I made yesterday it is loaded with shrooms
> Nice job Likes
> Richie



LOL! I should have used some too. It would really have stepped up the heat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2020)

Yeah, I know, I'm late again!!
Looks Mighty Tasty Steve!!
Wish I could make that here.
Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Apr 3, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah, I know, I'm late again!!
> Looks Mighty Tasty Steve!!
> Wish I could make that here.
> Like.
> ...



Nope! You're right on time! Thanks! You could make this without the shrimp I bet.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 3, 2020)

Holy cow Steve!! That looks and sounds fantastic. I have this bookmarked for the next time I have an evening by myself. I'd love to have a plate of that right about now. Excellent job my friend!!

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Apr 3, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Holy cow Steve!! That looks and sounds fantastic. I have this bookmarked for the next time I have an evening by myself. I'd love to have a plate of that right about now. Excellent job my friend!!
> 
> Robert


Thank you my friend!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Nope! You're right on time! Thanks! You could make this without the shrimp I bet.




Sure I could, but it wouldn't be near as good!!!

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Apr 4, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Sure I could, but it wouldn't be near as good!!!
> 
> Bear


Yeah, you're right. Just an idea....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks for the like Steve it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 5, 2020)

Steve, that looks absolutely fantastic!
Nicely done & congrats on the carousel ride!!!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 5, 2020)

Steve...congrats on the much deserved carousel ride my friend. That meal is gorgeous and a prime example of what good eating is all about!!

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Apr 5, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Steve, that looks absolutely fantastic!
> Nicely done & congrats on the carousel ride!!!
> Al



Thanks Al! And thanks for the ride!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 5, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Steve...congrats on the much deserved carousel ride my friend. That meal is gorgeous and a prime example of what good eating is all about!!
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert! The meal was fantastic. And thank you all for the likes and kind words.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 5, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Shrimp Fra diavolo is a favorite dish of mine.



Damn Steve...I keep going back and looking at this meal and it keeps blowing me away. It is so decadent looking, so delicious, and looks almost sexy. Probably in big part because I can only eat shrimp when Tracy is out of town but I can't get the image of this out of my mind. Oh well...maybe when the insanity calms down and she takes another business trip, this will be on the meal rotation while she''s gone.

Still just WOW!!
Robert


----------



## Steve H (Apr 5, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Damn Steve...I keep going back and looking at this meal and it keeps blowing me away. It is so decadent looking, so delicious, and looks almost sexy. Probably in big part because I can only eat shrimp when Tracy is out of town but I can't get the image of this out of my mind. Oh well...maybe when the insanity calms down and she takes another business trip, this will be on the meal rotation while she''s gone.
> 
> Still just WOW!!
> Robert



Lol, thanks again! I'm sure you'll like it. Is really is a simple and great tasting meal.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 5, 2020)

Man Steve, outstanding!! Some of my favs in that dish, spicy Italian sauce , Kalamata olives and shrimp. Hell yes.


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 5, 2020)

Looks great!  Like!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 5, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man Steve, outstanding!! Some of my favs in that dish, spicy Italian sauce , Kalamata olives and shrimp. Hell yes.


 Thank you!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 5, 2020)

uncle eddie said:


> Looks great!  Like!


Thanks!


----------



## S-met (Apr 6, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Shrimp Fra diavolo is a favorite dish of mine. And I usually start from scratch with this. But since I get home at 7:00PM or a touch later. I had to improvise on the build.
> 
> View attachment 438477
> 
> ...


My Man!!! This is something I'd absolutely eat myself into a food-coma if it was in front of me. Looks like its relatively easy as well , provided I don't overcomplicate things.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 6, 2020)

S-met said:


> My Man!!! This is something I'd absolutely eat myself into a food-coma if it was in front of me. Looks like its relatively easy as well , provided I don't overcomplicate things.



Haha! Thank you!


----------



## tropics (Apr 11, 2020)

Steve I have to say Thank You that was delicious!! I made it last night for our no meat on Friday (Lent) Thanks for the recipe you don't want to use the Reaper Flakes in it.Don't ask me why LOL
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Apr 11, 2020)

I'll keep that in mind! And you're welcome.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 12, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Shrimp Fra diavolo


Steve, young man, ya had me at the very beginning! 
Is the "*Priano Spicy Red Pepper Pasta Sauce"* the real shizzs? As in does this one really take it over the top? 
Based on your response friend, I'm going to present this one to my bride this week.

Many thanks!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2020)

olecrosseyes said:


> Steve, young man, ya had me at the very beginning!
> Is the "*Priano Spicy Red Pepper Pasta Sauce"* the real shizzs? As in does this one really take it over the top?
> Based on your response friend, I'm going to present this one to my bride this week.
> 
> Many thanks!



Haha, the sauce is pretty good. As good as the genuine article that is made from scratch? No. I've had jar sauce that would give home brewed sauce a run for the money. But you are looking at 6.00 or more for a jar that has fresh, or at least, IQF veggies in it. The company I work for co-packs for over 500 different labels. And the differences between sauces with what goes in it is mind boggling. I worked in the sauce division for 12 years before I moved on to the booze portion of the company. And have seen it all. But, back to your question. If I would have had more time with this sauce. I would have woke it up a touch more. Taste is subjective. But I would have added some heat. About 1/2 tsp of red pepper flakes. And let it simmer longer to get things going. But for a sauce with a budget price it is good as it is. Or a really good base sauce to work from.  Would I make it the same way again?  I would have at least added some fresh ground pepper.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks friend!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2020)

olecrosseyes said:


> Thanks friend!


You are welcome!


----------



## millerbuilds (Apr 14, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Shrimp Fra diavolo is a favorite dish of mine. And I usually start from scratch with this. But since I get home at 7:00PM or a touch later. I had to improvise on the build.
> 
> View attachment 438477
> 
> ...


That looks awesome!

- Jason


----------



## Steve H (Apr 14, 2020)

millerbuilds said:


> That looks awesome!
> 
> - Jason



Thank you Jason!


----------

